# Metropolis larger than Greater Tokyo



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

the biggest demographic growth can be expected from the middle east, india and africa.

china's population grows a lot but because it's huge!! but they are barely reproducing, sometime this century they predict there will be millions of chinese dying of age in china while not enough babies being born.

latin america's birth rate has dropped tremendously, so much that there are already countries in latin america with negative population growths.

so i think africa, middle east and india will keep ppulation growing!! and overpopulating the earth


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Metropolis looked pretty big to me, I saw the Superman movies..it reminded me somewhat of New York.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry, I'm tired and it's just my sense of humour?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

foadi said:


> Uh, what? Chinese cities are known for being dense. For comparison, here's a list with the densities and populations of the 23 special wards of Tokyo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a joke to say other districts of Beijing and Shanghai are not urbanized.Manhattan is obviously much denser.:lol:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I can see where this one is going... :sleepy:


----------

